# "Continental" Saved The Day! (Flat tire and what YOU can do!)



## TwinsFan0492 (Apr 8, 2013)

So I don't post threads too often, however I feel like I have an obligation to give a huge shout out to the customer service provided by our great tire manufacturer "Continental." First let me start by letting you all know I recently purchased my Cruze (beginning of April) and I couldn't be happier. Of course with the fan base I see on this forum in particular, I think the vehicle speaks for itself, and there's no reason for me to go on about how fine of a machine it really is when you people know all abouts it  

I am not sure if all new Cruze's are installed with Continental tires (mod edit- no, just the 2LT), however I know Chevy owners tend to have a long history with this brand and I hope to enlighten some of you on why you should hope that partnership continues! As much as I enjoyed my new Cruze this past month, unfortunately for me (and the Cruze) the area I reside has decided to increase the amount of construction ten-fold. I relate this to the fact that about a week ago, I got well acquainted with the spare donut tire that came with my 2LT. I took it as a sign that I made the right decision not to go with the Eco haha. A screw, the long drywall type was lodged into the sidewall of my rear driver's side tire. The leak was so bad, it was brought to my attention when I got out of the car and heard the massive amount of air stemming out. My fears were verified when I saw my pressure gauge on the panel... 

So here I am, out of a brand new tire, no insurance or warranty which covers such road hazards. I felt SOL. Fortunately I was a little more pro-active that day than usual. After contacting the dealer only to hear them confirm what I already knew they would say, something told me to look into this more. I grabbed my owners manual and looked up information on warranty coverage on the tires themselves. Here is where I want people to pay attention, because I know for a FACT that this opportunity is habitually overlooked. In the manual, clearly printed is contact information for Continental Tires. It also states if I remember correctly outright that there is NO coverage on road hazards, only manufacturer error on tires. 

I called anyway. After explaining my situation to the very pleasant representative (was connected to a real person in seconds), and reiterating the fact that this car only had 800 miles on it, she expressed again that there is no coverage or warranty BUT because the vehicle/tires were so freaking new, they wanted to help me out. She continued to fill out a customer look-up with a reference number for me. She directed me to a Continental dealer very close to here, and told me to give them the number after they quoted me on a replacement tire. So at this point I am thinking, at best I will get perhaps 15-20% off a new single tire. My Cruze has on it the ContiProContacts, which for one costs upwards of $210. After waiting a day for the tire to come in, I returned to tire shop and was quoted on the new tire. To my biggest surprise and delight, the salesman informed me that Continental was only charging me $40 for the brand new tire! 

I couldn't believe it, anytime you are out of a tire you always assume the worst. And then for a company like Continental to go out of there way when in the big picture they really didn't have to. I thought i'd share so hopefully if someone else finds themselves in a similar situation they can benefit of the same results. It was also worth sharing that they're still good people out there, and loyal devoted business folk who take pride in what they do, and put their customers first. For that, Continental can expect my business for years to come!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like continental knows how to keep a customer for life and know making you happy you will spread the word about how great they are. However not all cruze models come with continental tires, only the 2LT. The LS and 1LT have 16in Firestone FR710 tires, the ECO 17in Goodyear Assurance FuelMax, LTZ 18in Michelin Pilots. 

Besides different rims sizes I believe most manufactures use multiple suppliers for tires to avoid having to recall all cars if there is an issue.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Holy wall of text...

Anyways, my philosophy being in Sales myself, is that Customer Service will sell more than any other strategy. And this is clearly proof of it, great to hear companys out there still wanting to take care of their customers.

And holy crap if with $40 they cosidered an ok price, i can imagine what the sales margin is on those tires...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Fixed the paragraph for you.

Nice car btw!


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Holy wall of text...
> 
> Anyways, my philosophy being in Sales myself, is that Customer Service will sell more than any other strategy. And this is clearly proof of it, great to hear companys out there still wanting to take care of their customers.
> 
> And holy crap if with $40 they cosidered an ok price, i can imagine what the sales margin is on those tires...


+1. Seriously.


----------

